# J'aime ta peau blanche, et ton grain de beauté



## Necsus

Buondì, forum!
Avrei bisogno di una mano pe trovare una traduzione un minimo sensata ad alcuni passaggi di questa poetica canzone contenuta nel film "La guerre est déclarée". La cantano Roméo e Juliette rivolti l'uno all'altra (ça va sans dire) dopo aver saputo che il loro bambino ha un tumore al cervello (allegriaaa!). Per i noti limiti di copyright riporto solo i versi che mi creano difficoltà, ma il testo completo è facilmente reperibile in rete:

ROMÉO - J'aime ta peau blanche, et *ton grain de beauté*, tes hanches quandtu flanches. J'aime te rattraper...
JULIETTE - J'aime tes cils d'ange et tes cheveux de geai, [...]
[...]
ROMEO - J'aime tes yeux mouillés et ton air d'y goûter. [...]
JULIETTE - J'aime quand tu joues, tu me caches tout.
ENSEMBLE - Me cherche les poux à en devenir fou.
[...]

"Ton grain de beauté" può essere reso "bellezza piccola=discreta"? Altrimenti qual è il significato?

Grazie infinite come sempre.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus,
Ton grain de beauté = il tuo neo. Non sarà così poetico come in francese...


----------



## Necsus

Oh, pebbacco! Grazie, Matou! Non l'avevo trovato... Sì, in italiano non mi viene in mente un'espressione similare, a parte un indegna "segno/marchio di bellezza"...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho visto che ci dai un pasto abbondante d'altra parte. Adesso devo partire. Ci vediamo dopo pranzo!


----------



## Necsus

Buon appetito, allora! (in entrambi i sensi)


----------



## Necsus

Forse semplicemente e più prosasticamente "il tuo piccolo neo"...


----------



## matoupaschat

Non vedo altro!


----------



## flljob

E che cos'è "il tuo piccolo neo".


----------



## Necsus

Una malformazione cutanea di ridotte dimensioni visibile sulla pelle di lei.


----------



## Corsicum

En recherchant un grain de beauté connu comme celui de Cindy Crafford, on cite « _neo _» et on retrouve une phrase :
_« Il suo marchio di bellezza è quel neo a lato delle labbra »_
 
Effectivement pour le Français « _neo_ » a une connotation négative pour ceux qui travaillent dans le médical, en Italien je ne sais pas ?
On pourrait contourner la difficulté si une « _tache d’envie_ » a un sens plus poétique en Italien ?


----------



## matoupaschat

flljob said:


> E che cos'è "il tuo piccolo neo".


Vedi qui.


----------

